# Mounting casting platform on hatch



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I want to put a casting platform on HPX-T. I don't want a small platform on the very front. I would like to have it bigger and sit directly on top of the hatch. 

Has anyone done this? Is it bad for the hatch? Can you put a flush mount on a hatch?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Go for it! Mine works great on my 18-HPX!!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Mine is mounted on my front hatch as well. Using a turnbuckle to secure it. No issues


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I mount my yeti on the deck. No problemo


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

You may have to change the hatch gasket more often to keep it from creaking when it wears out. If quiet hatches are important to you.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like that nonskid Bonecracker. OEM?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonecracker said:


> Yes !


HPX V? Beautiful!


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

What are you using for backing plates, or are you not using any? 

I'm thinking about a platform instead of my FR and would be doing a hatch mount - My hatches are carbon/Kevlar so I'm thinking I should use something on the underside to spread the load. 

Agree/disagree?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

How is it mounted to the hatch door?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

_Thanks Smackdaddy53 and it is an 18-HPX-V!


I will take some pictures this weekend but it simply has 4 big SS washers and is thru bolted into the feet of the casting platform. _


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bonecracker said:


> Go for it! Mine works great on my 18-HPX!!


Looks like my avatar. Were you looking for Tarpon. With the striping basket on the left you must be right handed but you have the rod in your left hand. I am left handed


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

permitchaser said:


> Looks like my avatar. Were you looking for Tarpon. With the striping basket on the left you must be right handed but you have the rod in your left hand. I am left handed


No we were looking for reds. You are correct in your observation as that is my buddy Jason who is left handed caster.


----------

